# Rare Toro Snow Bolwer



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very rare Snow Bolwer on Craigslist!https://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/d/grandville-snow-bolwer/6883260965.html

Just what years did Toro produce the Bolwer?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Its not that old, it is a curved paddle CCR snow thrower and I believe it is a straight gas snow thrower.


----------

